# Cub cadet 108



## jhgruch (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a cub cadet 108 and when I went to use it yesterday I was mowing and my battery gage was barried on C.. Then the engine stalled, now it wont start.. I believe it's the regulator ..what do you think?


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

If the engine turns over, my guess is that the points are ruined. If the amp gauge was accurate, it was over charging, probably caused by the regulator or a shorted wire between the generator and the regulator. I prefer to use a volt meter hooked to the battery to see what the charging system is doing rather than rely on the amp gauge.


----------

